# The Lovey Jade



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sue Ellen this is for you from honeysmun the lovely girl Jade

And i had to add that othet lovely girl honey playing with my 2 girls

Maggie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jade is beautiful and so are the Honey, Daisy and Charlie. Goodlooking girls.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jade looks like a gentle giant. Gorgeous goldens too.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Jade is beautiful and so are the Honey, Daisy and Charlie. Goodlooking girls.


Thanks Carol i ment to say Jo Ellen i think i had a senior moment :doh:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awww she looks so gentle, and must be a saint to put up with naughty honey <3


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

!!!!!!!!! 

There's my girl. I love that Jade :heartbeat

Thank you Maggie, thank you Tracy. I love all these dogs but I confess, Jade will forever be my favorite.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Maggie,
Jo Ellen the photo of Maggie with Jade is so embarrassing (Maggie would be to polite to say) Jade didn't want to pose for that we realised why when she got up and walked away (enough said)we had such a good time that weekend with Maggie Ray Charlie and Daisy.
One day Jo Ellen I will scan a photo of Jade in her prime and as a pup,or you could pm your mailing address and I will send the photos,she looks frail now but was stunning in her prime,but to big for the show ring,not that I would show a bit like a baby contest everyone thinks theirs are the the best,except I thought my son looked like ET and used to hide him under the covers when out, LOL Hmmm does that make me a bad mum?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

honeysmum said:


> Thank you Maggie,
> Jo Ellen the photo of Maggie with Jade is so embarrassing (Maggie would be to polite to say) Jade didn't want to pose for that we realised why when she got up and walked away (enough said)we had such a good time that weekend with Maggie Ray Charlie and Daisy.
> One day Jo Ellen I will scan a photo of Jade in her prime and as a pup,or you could pm your mailing address and I will send the photos,she looks frail now but was stunning in her prime,but to big for the show ring,not that I would show a bit like a baby contest everyone thinks theirs are the the best,except I thought my son looked like ET and used to hide him under the covers when out, LOL Hmmm does that make me a bad mum?


Haha Tracey you are a wicked mum...lolol!!! Poor Damian:

Lovely to see the pics of Jade, she is such a lovely girl and a complete saint to put up with the antics of a naughty GR puppy It would be lovely to see some pics on here of her in her prime... I bet she was a stunner!!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohmygosh!!! Just look at that face!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tracey, I printed Jade's picture and I have it right here on my bulletin board at work


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

All pics of Jade have to be shared here! She is such a grand old dame!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely pics there Maggie


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice comments of my old girl.
Jo Ellen I think you must know be Known as Auntie Jo Ellen


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jade looks like a big sweetheart. Makes me just want to give her a cuddle and kiss. You'll have to do it for me!
The goldens are absolutely gorgeous of course!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

can I give Jade a big hugggg: she's so adorable!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Coopers-mom and Pry&Kasper consider it done she loves hugs:wavey:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing some Jade pics. When she gives you a kiss it must wash your whole face!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*I LOVE JADE *
*I LOVE DANES* 
One day I will be owned by one ...
Do we know where the breed originated from ?
I believe it's a cross between English Mastiff & Irish Wolfhound ?
For sure some English Mastiff 
I find Miss T (English Mastiff) sort of has a Dane look on these pics ...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

T&T Yes the breed does originate from the Mastiff bred originally in Germany,to hunt wild Boar hence also known as the Boar Hound.
Miss T is stunning and I can certainly see the resemblance not as Jade is now but when she was younger.
As for giving kisses:uhoh::uhoh: when she shakes her head we get drool all up the walls:doh:


----------

